# Aberdeen Beach Sunrise



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Aberdeen Beach Sunrise by Michael & Ashley


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

mate,that is beautiful!!! 

did you enhance colours on PS?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Thanks mate. Yes, I've had a play about with the colour saturation.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant never seen Aberdeen beach look that good before you should get that on to tourist website ASAP


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

:tumbleweed:


Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant never seen Aberdeen beach look that good before you should get that on to tourist website ASAP


Cheers mate but after being down there at 7.30 this morning and feeling the cold, I reckon I'd be done under the sales description act :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

How much for a high res copy? Lived and met the wife up the there. We used to sit on the bench at the top of the hill next to the pool and watch the sunrise/sunset. Had a flat nearby.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> How much for a high res copy? Lived and met the wife up the there. We used to sit on the bench at the top of the hill next to the pool and watch the sunrise/sunset. Had a flat nearby.


Thanks very much mate, that's very flattering. If you pm me your email address I'll get in touch. :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

ABZ home sweet home, bloody cold most of the time but nowhere else I'd rather be.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Really nice photo there!


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*pic*

Stunning pic
it's good to see a great pic of aberdeen beach/sunrise without the Feck'n seagulls!!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Like that, nice one

I was down the beach for sunrise this morning aswell, really nice


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the colours, out of focus foreground is a little distracting.


----------

